# Free wood on Long Island



## nsfd95 (Sep 9, 2013)

http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4056471556.html


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 9, 2013)

Fuel up the truck, get er done! looks like a great deal to not pass on.


----------



## nsfd95 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so Far East I consider that the city


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 17, 2013)

Post deleted.  Sad I missed it.  There are some real winners posted there recently.

Always free wood to be had on Long Island.  Besides the tree companies I see going through my neighborhoods who are almost always willing to dump off wood for free.  I found some pretty nice people through craigslist.  Recently, I posted a "firewood wanted" ad on craigslist.  Found a guy about 2 miles away who even helped me load my truck.  He was so overloaded with wood, a few days later, he offered to deliver more just to clear out his yard.


----------



## lumbering on (Sep 17, 2013)

Craig S. said:


> Post deleted.  Sad I missed it.  There are some real winners posted there recently.
> 
> Always free wood to be had on Long Island.  Besides the tree companies I see going through my neighborhoods who are almost always willing to dump off wood for free.  I found some pretty nice people through craigslist.  Recently, I posted a "firewood wanted" ad on craigslist.  Found a guy about 2 miles away who even helped me load my truck.  He was so overloaded with wood, a few days later, he offered to deliver more just to clear out his yard.



I would love a tree service willing to drop off free wood in stony brook area. Anyone I should consider? (its ok if you're not sharing)


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 17, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> I would love a tree service willing to drop off free wood in stony brook area. Anyone I should consider? (its ok if you're not sharing)



No secrets.

Happy to share, if there was one specific company ... I really don't remember the names ... definitely haven't hit the same one twice.  Last few times, I just drove up while they were working and asked if they wanted to get rid of some of the wood, expecting them to let me take some and load it in my truck.  Each time they responded with "where do you live" .... I said "a few blocks that way", and they got in the truck, followed me home, and dumped the wood.  One of them even took my phone number and asked me if I wanted the wood from their next job later in the day. I even tried to tip the drivers for their trouble after they dumped the logs, and nobody seems to want to take it.

I believe they pay about $80-100 to dump it at the landfill if they're not affiliated with a company that splits/sells the wood. 

If you see a tree company rolling down through your neighborhood, or pass one working near your house ... give it a shot.


----------



## lumbering on (Sep 17, 2013)

Craig S. said:


> No secrets.
> 
> Happy to share, if there was one specific company ... I really don't remember the names ... definitely haven't hit the same one twice.  Last few times, I just drove up while they were working and asked if they wanted to get rid of some of the wood, expecting them to let me take some and load it in my truck.  Each time they responded with "where do you live" .... I said "a few blocks that way", and they got in the truck, followed me home, and dumped the wood.  One of them even took my phone number and asked me if I wanted the wood from their next job later in the day. I even tried to tip the drivers for their trouble after they dumped the logs, and nobody seems to want to take it.
> 
> ...



ok, thanks. Just hoping to get someone reliable on the speed dial.


----------



## paul bunion (Sep 17, 2013)

Look at their websites/ads also.  Some of the guys here specfically say free log length or cut rounds.  Inconsistent lengths on cut rounds can become tedious so I prefer the log length although it is more effort.   I'm on the other side of NYC from you but the economics of it should basically be the same.  I hooked up with the guy that I get logs from years ago when he was working down the street.


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 18, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> ok, thanks. Just hoping to get someone reliable on the speed dial.



I see this guy posting on CL all the time ... http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4057760438.html


----------



## CMAG (Sep 18, 2013)

All the loads you want on LI, I am off the LIE in Holbrook 
Just make a few call's to the treeguys


----------



## CMAG (Sep 18, 2013)

Be warned when they dump it beats on your drive way. Your going to need a tow chain and good hitch to pull logs off the pile, some stumps will be close to 4 foot dia.
so best have at least a 20 24 inch bar and a big @ss peavey also put some ant killer down and have a can of wasp spray ready


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 18, 2013)

Dont know if you can just get the wood, but this guy lists stonybrook as a place he's willing to deliver.

http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4075108456.html


----------



## CMAG (Sep 18, 2013)

Craig S. said:


> Dont know if you can just get the wood, but this guy lists stonybrook as a place he's willing to deliver.
> 
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4075108456.html


That say you get wood and topsoil in same load I would stay away.
 call  guys that say in ------- only anyway they will take your info and call when they are in your area. "want a load be there in 2 hrs" 
I see you in Smithtown I did allot of scrounging up there after Sandy hit


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 18, 2013)

CMAG said:


> I see you in Smithtown I did allot of scrounging up there after Sandy hit



Probably didn't have to look to far ... pretty much every other house had wood cut up by the curb within 2 days after.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 18, 2013)

Craig S. said:


> Probably didn't have to look to far ... pretty much every other house had wood cut up by the curb within 2 days after.


I would go for a CL add up there, and have a truck full before I got there


----------



## lumbering on (Sep 18, 2013)

My wife would kill me if I had a load of logs like that dumped!

I may just pay for a truck load of already cut logs, and just split.  Not free, but still much cheaper than buying pre-split.  
It may be worth it to avoid the hassle of more scrounging in my compact car.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 18, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> My wife would kill me if I had a load of logs like that dumped!
> 
> I may just pay for a truck load of already cut logs, and just split.  Not free, but still much cheaper than buying pre-split.
> It may be worth it to avoid the hassle of more scrounging in my compact car.


you can get cut logs free some tree guys load by hand and have to cut it anyway 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 some trimming but most a good length


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 18, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> My wife would kill me if I had a load of logs like that dumped!
> 
> I may just pay for a truck load of already cut logs, and just split.  Not free, but still much cheaper than buying pre-split.
> It may be worth it to avoid the hassle of more scrounging in my compact car.



Don't be too quick there my friend.

Just keep an eye out for the tree trimmers in your neighborhood.  I actually stopped in smithtown when I saw them taking down trees at the library and they offered to bring the whole truckload to my house.


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 18, 2013)

CMAG said:


> you can get cut logs free some tree guys load by hand and have to cut it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.
Its rare on LI to have enough room to stack the fruits of something like that.


----------



## lumbering on (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll stay alert. Timing is everything in life.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 18, 2013)

Craig S. said:


> Nice.
> Its rare on LI to have enough room to stack the fruits of something like that.


here ya go
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 that's my driveway and side yard


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 18, 2013)

CMAG said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's wild.  I have to be a little more sneaky with my rounds and stacks.  I live on a corner and have a good amount of property on the side street where I have the trucks pull up and drop the wood.  Thought that was a good idea .. but now ... the grass is a little worn over there, and I've replaced the same 2 sprinkler heads, 2 times each from trucks/wood rolling on them.


----------



## paul bunion (Sep 18, 2013)

Craig S. said:


> .. but now ... the grass is a little worn over there, and I've replaced the same 2 sprinkler heads, 2 times each from trucks/wood rolling on them.


 
Face it, processing wood in a small suburban yard can be rather detrimental to the lawn and driveway.  I do prefer doing it in the winter,  if things are frozen the damage is a bit less, but a load of logs is going to mess the place up no matter what.   There are always a few holes to fill in after getting it cleaned up.  I also have a crater in my driveway the shape of a boom truck's outrigger.  That one will probably be here longer than me.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 19, 2013)

A few sprinkler heads, some driveway patch still beats paying the oil/gas man

The look on the neighbors face priceless


----------



## lumbering on (Sep 19, 2013)

CMAG said:


> The look on the neighbors face priceless



+10


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 23, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> My wife would kill me if I had a load of logs like that dumped!
> 
> I may just pay for a truck load of already cut logs, and just split.  Not free, but still much cheaper than buying pre-split.
> It may be worth it to avoid the hassle of more scrounging in my *compact car*.



If you're thinking of going that way, you're welcome to come and pick up from the next pile of wood have dropped here ... $20 + $0.99/mile to rent a U-Haul pickup.  Got to be less than a 20 mile round trip.  Plus ... there's beer here.


----------



## lumbering on (Sep 23, 2013)

Craig S. said:


> If you're thinking of going that way, you're welcome to come and pick up from the next pile of wood have dropped here ... $20 + $0.99/mile to rent a U-Haul pickup.  Got to be less than a 20 mile round trip.  Plus ... there's beer here.



That's very generous, thank you, but I've got a a massive pile sitting in the front yard I've got to get to before I'm allowed anymore wood on the property. I'll reconsider my options in a few months once I eat this elephant I've got out there.


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 24, 2013)

Craig, I grew up in the Smithtown Pines. There's always good scrounging in there. My mom still lives there. I don't own a truck anymore so my scrounging is limited. I work in Westhampton so I'm always scrounging around there. We have a yard at work so I've been able to store a good amount of wood there. Still struggling with the neatest and most convenient stacking areas on my little 1/3 acre lot in Sound Beach, where I live.


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 24, 2013)

dafattkidd said:


> Still struggling with the neatest and most convenient stacking areas on my little 1/3 acre lot in Sound Beach, where I live.



I hear ya.  

I have a 1/2 acre lot, but less than half of it is in the back enclosed by a fence ... AND .. half of that is taken up by a pool, paving stones, and landscaping.  The two stacks in my avatar are about all I have room for in the non-pool area without getting too close to the house and leaving myself room for a chopping area (that I can't leave looking like a war zone) ... I have 3 more stacks of the same size (4x10) behind the shed.  Unfortunately, the stacks behind the shed don't get the wind/sun that the others do.


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 26, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> I would love a tree service willing to drop off free wood in stony brook area. Anyone I should consider? (its ok if you're not sharing)



If you dare ... 30 yard random truckload delivered free.   Lol.

http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4093661715.html


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 27, 2013)

Craig S. said:


> If you dare ... 30 yard random truckload delivered free.   Lol.
> 
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/zip/4093661715.html


 That's funny. I saw that ad yesterday.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 27, 2013)

dafattkidd said:


> That's funny. I saw that ad yesterday.


add deleted, some one got it


----------

